

Show HN: Cork - A digital cork board, demo - MatthewRayfield

Hello HN!<p>Today we'd like to share with you a demo of the web app we've been working on for the past few weeks. We call it Cork.<p>Cork is a digital cork board that you can drop, paste, or type, URLs and text into. After adding an item you can organize it by dragging it around the screen.<p>Our goal is to provide a better way to visualize, organize, and share, content-rich items on the web. We think that current bookmarking system don't do justice to the full spectrum of media online, and we'd like to change that.<p>Please let us know what you think! What do you like? What don't you like?<p>Be harsh if you want to, we can take it. We know that with continued feedback we can make something people love to use.<p>Thanks for your time!<p>http://cork.io
======
dclaysmith
Hey Matt. Pretty cool.

* Would be nice to be able to upload files (or drag and drop them onto the board). * Would be nice to be able to affect the z-index (bring stuff to front/push to back). * The appeal is the free-form drag anywhere aspect ... I'm not sure how much grid/list add to the app.

My goal with my project (<http://www.thetaboard.com>) was always to strive
toward the simplicity your app exhibits (other requirements/features kept me
from getting there) but I think there is a space for something like cork.io.

Good luck!

~~~
MatthewRayfield
Thanks!

File upload is definitely something we've talked about adding. Z-index too is
something we need to fix up. We wanted to get this out there pretty quickly.

It's interesting what you said about the grid and list not being much use. And
I agree, I just envision a time where one might have tons of items on a board,
and not having a way to line them up could make finding something in
particular a pain.

On a different note: Thetaboard looks nice! A very clean design. Congrats on
that!

Thanks again! Hope to have you in our beta

------
jason_slack
How does this compare to: <http://hello.corkboard.me/>

Which, IIRC has been around a few years and I think the guy who created it is
Tim Cutler??

